# NASA-Wissenschaftler erklärt, Warp-Geschwindigkeit ist "langsam"



## Darkmoon76 (8. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *NASA-Wissenschaftler erklärt, Warp-Geschwindigkeit ist "langsam"* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *NASA-Wissenschaftler erklärt, Warp-Geschwindigkeit ist "langsam"*


----------



## Enisra (8. Oktober 2019)

joa gut, das beißt sich nicht mit Voyager


----------



## Worrel (8. Oktober 2019)

_Der Weltraum, heißt es, ist groß. Verdammt groß. Du kannst dir einfach nicht vorstellen, wie groß, gigantisch, wahnsinnig riesenhaft der Weltraum ist. Du glaubst vielleicht, die Straße runter bis zur Drogerie ist es eine ganz schöne Ecke, aber das ist einfach ein Klacks, verglichen mit dem Weltraum._


----------



## steel2000 (8. Oktober 2019)

Gegenfrage: Wer hat denn behauptet, dass die Warpgeschwindigkeit `schnell` ist? Spielen denn nicht sämtliche Filme und Serien in unserer Heimatgalaxie? Und wusste nicht schon die Besatzung der Voyager, dass es etwas länger dauern könnte, um wieder nach Hause zu kommen?


----------



## Batze (8. Oktober 2019)

steel2000 schrieb:


> Spielen denn nicht sämtliche Filme und Serien in unserer Heimatgalaxie?


Also in Starwars hüpfen die aber ein bissel schneller von einer Galaxie zur anderen. Und erst Dr. Who, also der ist eh der schnellste mit seiner TARDIS.


----------



## Enisra (8. Oktober 2019)

steel2000 schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Wer hat denn behauptet, dass die Warpgeschwindigkeit `schnell` ist? Spielen denn nicht sämtliche Filme und Serien in unserer Heimatgalaxie? Und wusste nicht schon die Besatzung der Voyager, dass es etwas länger dauern könnte, um wieder nach Hause zu kommen?



Abgesehen von ein paar Episoden die man tatsächlich an einer Hand abzählen könnte sind tatsächlich schon alle Episoden innerhalb der Milchstraße, wobei die erste Kirk Episode zumindest so 5m außerhalb spielen
die Q-Folgen mit Voyager zählen aber nicht rein


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. Oktober 2019)

> James O'Donoghue meint, dass ihn diese Erkenntnis deprimiert hat und nun wollte er dieses Gefühl auch mit allen anderen teilen.



Na vielen Dank auch, Herr Wissenschaftler.


----------



## Poloner (8. Oktober 2019)

Weiss jetzt gar nicht was daran so deprimierend sein soll 

Die Voyager wurde rund 70'000 Lichtjahre weit weggeschleudert - Wurde auch immer wieder erwähnt dass Sie rund 70 Jahre für eine Rückkehr benötgen (Ohne Unterbruch Max. Warp)

Und was soll das schon heissen:


> In den Star-Trek-Serien und -Filmen rast die Enterprise stets schnell von einem Sonnensystem zum nächsten.



Eigentlich ist es oft relativ offensichtlich dass Sie eben *nicht* in einer Sekunde woanders sind, bzw. dass zwischen den Sequenzen Zeit vergangen ist.

Summa Summarum: 5 1/2 Stunden von der Sonne zum Pluto ... ich finde, das ist durchaus sehr schnell


----------



## Batze (8. Oktober 2019)

Poloner schrieb:


> Summa Summarum: 5 1/2 Stunden von der Sonne zum Pluto ... ich finde, das ist durchaus sehr schnell


Etwas falscher Gedankengang. So lange braucht das Licht bis zum Pluto. Mit Max. Warp bist du in ein paar Sekunden da.


----------



## Poloner (8. Oktober 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Etwas falscher Gedankengang. So lange braucht das Licht bis zum Pluto. Mit Max. Warp bist du in ein paar Sekunden da.



Richtig, da habe ich mich vertan. Also nochmal erheblich schneller.


----------



## sniperisa (8. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab vor ein paar Jahren mal eine kleine Unity-Applikation gebastelt die das ebenso veranschaulicht.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9BIvdzxuG0

Vor allem Warp 1 (Lichtgeschwindigkeit), wirkt bei den Entfernungen im All echt nicht so schnell.


----------



## MrFob (8. Oktober 2019)

Na, da hat er aber ziemlich lange gebraucht um das zu begreifen, da haette ich von einem NASA Nerd aber mehr erwartet. 

Warp Geschwindigkeit ist eh nicht besonders kohaerent in Star Trek, da gehen die Geschwindigkeiten selbst innerhalb der selben Serie gerne mal um ein paar Zehnerpotenzen auseinander:
https://memory-alpha.fandom.com/wiki/Warp_factor#Warp_factor_vs._average_speed

Ausserdem, wenn sie noch schneller unterwegs waeren, dann wuerde sich Tom Paris wieder in ein Reptil verwandeln und Nachkommen mit Captain Janeway zeugen und ich glaube das will neimand nochmal sehen. 

Und wenn alle Stricke reissen hat man ja noch Q, den Reisenden, die Borg, den Fuersorger, die Sikarianer, Arturis oder zig andere als Transporthelfer, beamt sich wie der neue Cumberbadge Khan direkt von der Erde nach Qo'noS oder man muss halt mit Hilfe von Pilzsporen durch ein verdammtes Mycel-Netzwerk reisen. 
Es gibt also Moeglichkeiten.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (8. Oktober 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Also in Starwars hüpfen die aber ein bissel schneller von einer Galaxie zur anderen.



Star Wars spielt in einer Galaxie, nicht in mehreren...es werden nur immer wieder Kleingalaxien in direkter Nachbarschaft erwähnt:
https://jedipedia.fandom.com/wiki/Galaxis



Edit:
(Kleingalaxien)


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. Oktober 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Star Wars spielt in einer Galaxie, nicht in mehreren....:
> https://jedipedia.fandom.com/wiki/Galaxis



Hinzu kommt, dass Star Wars ein Fantasy-Universum ist und keinen Wert auf wissenschaftliche Grundlagen legt.


----------



## Frullo (8. Oktober 2019)

Bei welcher Uni hat denn der Werte Herr studiert? Princeton, Harvard, Caltech? Erstattet man dort auch Studiengebühren zurück, wenn man sich als Mr. Vollpfosten herausstellt?


----------



## Batze (8. Oktober 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt, dass Star Wars ein Fantasy-Universum ist und keinen Wert auf wissenschaftliche Grundlagen legt.


Na also so dolle legen die in Star Trek aber auch nicht auf wissenschaftliche Grundlagen. Bis Warp 9,99 soll man da noch rumdüsen können, und bei Warp 10 greift dann auf einmal wieder Einstein und es ist nicht möglich, weil Warp 10 dann wieder nix anderes ist als das reelle C, also normale Lichtgeschwindigkeit= Unmöglich, und wenn doch ist man zeitlich Überall im Universum gleichzeitig=Unbegrenzte Geschwindigkeit. Nun ja um es mal so salopp zu formulieren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Oktober 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Also in Starwars hüpfen die aber ein bissel schneller von einer Galaxie zur anderen. U


Was eigentlich blödsinnig ist. Rebellen wie Imperiumgesocks reisen "nur" mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit, während Warp als Überlichtgeschwindigkeit definiert ist.

https://memory-alpha.fandom.com/de/wiki/Warpgeschwindigkeit

Also wäre der SW-Speed totale Pillepalle.


----------



## matrixfehler (8. Oktober 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt, dass Star Wars ein Fantasy-Universum ist und keinen Wert auf wissenschaftliche Grundlagen legt.



Korrekt.
StarWars ist Fantasy, StarTrek ist SciFi.
Das sollte man nicht verwechseln, aber jedes hat seine Daseinsberechtigung, auch wenn StarTrek viel mehr mein Fall ist.


----------



## MrFob (8. Oktober 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was eigentlich blödsinnig ist. Rebellen wie Imperiumgesocks reisen "nur" mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit, während Warp als Überlichtgeschwindigkeit definiert ist.
> 
> https://memory-alpha.fandom.com/de/wiki/Warpgeschwindigkeit
> 
> Also wäre der SW-Speed totale Pillepalle.



Da war Spaceballs schon um einiges realistischer:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ygE01sOhzz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Oktober 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was eigentlich blödsinnig ist. Rebellen wie Imperiumgesocks reisen "nur" mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit, während Warp als Überlichtgeschwindigkeit definiert ist.
> 
> https://memory-alpha.fandom.com/de/wiki/Warpgeschwindigkeit
> 
> Also wäre der SW-Speed totale Pillepalle.



Der Flug durch den Hyperraum ist schneller als Lichtgeschwindigkeit


----------



## conrad-b-hart (8. Oktober 2019)

Da lobe ich mir doch das Perry Rhodan Universum. Reisen zwischen Galaxien ist kein großes Ding mehr, da werden ganz neue Möglichkeiten geboten.

https://www.perrypedia.proc.org/wiki/RAS_TSCHUBAI_(Raumschiff)

Würde aber nicht wirklich ins ST-Universum passen.


----------



## Batze (8. Oktober 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Der Flug durch den Hyperraum ist schneller als Lichtgeschwindigkeit



Auch das ist so ziemlich Relativ.


----------



## Hurshi (8. Oktober 2019)

Aber es is doch schön das ihm das auch einmal auffällt nach all den Tausenden vor ihm die das schon lange wissen .


----------



## Enisra (8. Oktober 2019)

Hurshi schrieb:


> Aber es is doch schön das ihm das auch einmal auffällt nach all den Tausenden vor ihm die das schon lange wissen .



ich bezweifel das DU das weißt oder im Ansatz nachrechnen könntest


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Oktober 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Der Flug durch den Hyperraum ist schneller als Lichtgeschwindigkeit


Egal, was Schnelleres als Transwarp gibt es nicht. "Und wer trotzdem mit Warp zu fliehen versucht bekommt dann den Schock seines Lebens". (Zitat aus "Star Trek III" )


----------



## Frullo (9. Oktober 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich bezweifel das DU das weißt oder im Ansatz nachrechnen könntest



Was führt Dich zu der Annahme? Kennst Du Hurshi persönlich?  Ist ja nicht soooo schwer das nachzurechnen - einfachste Mathe...


----------



## Bonkic (9. Oktober 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich bezweifel das DU das weißt oder im Ansatz nachrechnen könntest



öhm, na ja. das ist doch nun wirklich keine hexerei.


----------



## woerli (9. Oktober 2019)

Ist jetzt nicht soo neu, darauf basiert schließlich das gesamte Prinzip der Serie "Star Trek: Voyager", die auch 90 oder 100 Jahre für diese Strecke aus dem anderen Ende der Milchstraße bis nach Hause fliegen sollten.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Oktober 2019)

Es waren theoretisch um die 7x Jahre herum wenn ich nicht ganz irre.  Und wer weiß ob es nicht eines Tages Möglichkeiten gibt die natürliche Grenze (Lichtgeschwindigkeit) zu erreichen und irgendwann einmal durch Kniffe (Raumbiegung, Wurmlöcher) zu überbieten. Wobei wir da aber auch das Zeitphänomen im Ereignishorizont haben und eben auch das Thema, daß ein Schwarzes Loch alles zerpflückt was in seine Nähe kommt...


----------



## AlBundyFan (9. Oktober 2019)

hat der typ startek voyager noch nicht gekannt? was glaubt er warum man 75 jahre benötigt um wieder in das gebiet der föderation zu kommen?

in star trek wird das mit der reise zeit immer korrekt dargsetellt. die gesamte startrek-geschichte spielt sich nur in einem kleinen teil der milchstraße ab außer, wie bei voyager, oder bei eineigen einzelfolgen aus anderen st-serien sorgt ein wesen dafür, daß man woanders hinteleportiert wird.

von deep space 9 braucht man, lt. serie, auch mehrere monate bis man die erde erreichen würde. wird auch so in der serie gezeigt.


----------



## hunterseyes (9. Oktober 2019)

Zum Glück sind wir noch so langsam, sodass der Mensch erst einmal sich nur auf der Erde austoben und eine Verwüstung hinter sich lassen kann. Würden wir andere Planeten genauso behandeln, würden wir sicher einer Heuschreckenplage gleichen. Wobei: Zerstören Heuschrecken sich auch gegenseitig?


----------



## Batze (9. Oktober 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und wer weiß ob es nicht eines Tages Möglichkeiten gibt die natürliche Grenze (Lichtgeschwindigkeit) zu erreichen und irgendwann einmal durch Kniffe (Raumbiegung, Wurmlöcher) zu überbieten. .


Dafür bräuchten wir eine ganz neue Physik. Stand heute ist es Unmöglich im Normalraum mit einem Objekt (Masse >1)Lichtgeschwindigkeit zu erreichen. Bei Star Trek ist das auch nur durch die Warpblase möglich, die das Schiff praktisch in einem Raum mit anderen Gesetzen verschlägt.
Wurmlöcher und ähnliches haben damit weniger zu tun, das sind eigene Konstrukte und haben nichts mit der eigentlichen Lichtgeschwindigkeit im Normalraum zu tun.
Aber irgendwie muss es ja doch möglich sein, oder wie kommen sonst die ganzen Aliens hier auf die Erde?


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. Oktober 2019)

> James O'Donoghue meint, dass ihn diese Erkenntnis deprimiert hat und nun wollte er dieses Gefühl auch mit allen anderen teilen.


So ein Sack... aber ich lass mich davon nicht beeindrucken! Ich bin gut gelaunt! Den ganzen Tag!


----------



## Xello1984 (9. Oktober 2019)

Was bei diesen ganzen Geschwindigkeits-Diskussionen immer außer Acht gelassen wird, ist dass wir, wenn wir über die Dauer diskutieren, selbstverständlich die Dauer für die BEOBACHTER meinen. Für jemanden IN dem Raumschiff, der mit einfacher Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegt dauert es quasi 0 Sekunden, eine Milchstraße zu überqueren, da die Zeit im Raumschiff, also innerhalb des sich bewegenden Objekts stillsteht (Zeit verläuft mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit langsamer).


----------



## Batze (9. Oktober 2019)

Xello1984 schrieb:


> Was bei diesen ganzen Geschwindigkeits-Diskussionen immer außer Acht gelassen wird, ist dass wir, wenn wir über die Dauer diskutieren, selbstverständlich die Dauer für die BEOBACHTER meinen. Für jemanden IN dem Raumschiff, der mit einfacher Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegt dauert es quasi 0 Sekunden, eine Milchstraße zu überqueren, da die Zeit im Raumschiff, also innerhalb des sich bewegenden Objekts stillsteht (Zeit verläuft mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit langsamer).



Stimmt, aber dafür gibt es ja eben dann die Warpblase.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. Oktober 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und wer weiß ob es nicht eines Tages Möglichkeiten gibt die natürliche Grenze (Lichtgeschwindigkeit) zu erreichen



Das ist physikalisch nicht möglich, egal wie fortschrittlich die Technik mal wird.
Wie uns E=mc² lehrt, nimmt die benötigte Energie um eine Masse zu beschleunigen exponentiell zu, je näher man der Lichtgeschwindigkeit kommt. Demnach würde man für das Erreichen der Lichtgeschwindigkeit nahezu unendlich viel Energie benötigen.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. Oktober 2019)

Poloner schrieb:


> Summa Summarum: 5 1/2 Stunden von der Sonne zum Pluto ... ich finde, das ist durchaus sehr schnell





Batze schrieb:


> Etwas falscher Gedankengang. So lange braucht das Licht bis zum Pluto. Mit Max. Warp bist du in ein paar Sekunden da.



Wobei man im Sonnensystem nur mit Impuls fliegen darf, es also wohl schon ein paar Stündchen dauert.


----------



## Batze (9. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wobei man im Sonnensystem nur mit Impuls fliegen darf, ......l


Da kennst du mich aber schlecht. Wenn ich schon so einen Nobelhobelflitzer untern Hintern habe dann wird auch Gas gegeben.


----------



## Hurshi (9. Oktober 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich bezweifel das DU das weißt oder im Ansatz nachrechnen könntest



Und wer hat DICH gefragt ? Und Wo behaupte Ich das Ich das könnte ? 
Sinnlose Kommentare abgeben ohne irgendeinen Bezug is dein Hobby oder was  ?
Ich sag nur das vor ihm schon Tausende waren die das irgendwo schon mal gesagt haben .
Manchmal ........


----------



## Chroom (9. Oktober 2019)

Also der Fürsorger erschaffte ja mit seiner Phalanx eine Verlagerungswelle  https://memory-alpha.fandom.com/de/wiki/Verlagerungswelle  . Diese ließ die Voyager die gesamte Strecke quer durch die Galxie nur ca. 10sec. zurück legen  .


----------



## Batze (9. Oktober 2019)

Die Borg mit ihrem Transwarp Knotennetz (letzte Folge)können das auch ganz gut, also mal durch die ganze Galaxie düsen.


----------



## Chroom (9. Oktober 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Die Borg mit ihrem Transwarp Knotennetz (letzte Folge)können das auch ganz gut, also mal durch die ganze Galaxie düsen.



Wobei wiederum interessant zu wissen wäre , welche Geschwindigkeiten in diesem Netz erreicht werden. Denn ""nur" Transwarp kann es ja nicht sein  Aber war das nicht etwas mit den Wurmlöchern und Raumkrümmung ?


----------



## MrFob (9. Oktober 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das ist physikalisch nicht möglich, egal wie fortschrittlich die Technik mal wird.
> Wie uns E=mc² lehrt, nimmt die benötigte Energie um eine Masse zu beschleunigen exponentiell zu, je näher man der Lichtgeschwindigkeit kommt. Demnach würde man für das Erreichen der Lichtgeschwindigkeit nahezu unendlich viel Energie benötigen.



Na aber gerade deswegen heisst das Ding ja auch Warp Antrieb, weil er nicht auf der physikalischen Grundlage basiert das Schiff selbst zu beschleunigen sondern eher das Raumzeit-Gefuege um das Schiff herum so zu verkruemmen (zu "warpen"), dass eine Blase entsteht in der effektiv andere physikalische Gesetze gelten. Sonst haette man ja auch noch andere Probleme, wie Zeitausdehnung bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten, etc.

Also, nicht dass so ein Warp Antrieb nicht auch "ein paar" kleinere Probleme mit sich bringen wuerde, allerdings gibt es sogar theoretische Ansaetze dazu, wie man eine Art Warp Antrieb im Rahmen unserer (derzeitigen) physikalischen Kenntnisse umsetzen koennte (also, wahrscheinlich nur, wenn man die gesamte Energie unseres Universums zur Verfuegung haette, aber immerhin, schon nicht mehr unmoeglich, nur ein bisschen teuer ). Ist halt ein ziemlich unvollstaendiges Konzept, aber genauso ist unser Wissen ueber die Beschaffenheit unseres Universums ja auch noch genauso unvollstaendig. Wir haben ja noch nichtmal eine Moeglichkeit, Einstein's Relativitaetstheorie mit Quantenmechanik vollstaendig in Einklang zu bringen (Stichwort quantum theory of gravity).

Im Grunde basieren ja alle FTL Antriebe in SciFi auf der Idee, dass man entweder unsre 4-dimensionale Raumzeit manipuliert (z.B. Star Trek, Mass Effect) oder gleich verlaesst (z.B. Star Wars, Babylon 5). Mir zumindest ist kein Franchise bekannt, wo gesagt wird, wir beschleunigen einfach so lange bis wir ueber c hinaus sind, denn das geht halt nicht.

Dass Einstein das letzte Wort in Sachen Ueberlichtschnellen Transport gesprochen hat kann ich mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, bei den ganzen Ideen und Vorstellungen, die wir schon darueber haben und dem wenigen eigentlichen Wissen ueber die Physik unseres Makrokosmos. Da bin ich Optimist.


----------



## Batze (9. Oktober 2019)

Chroom schrieb:


> Aber war das nicht etwas mit den Wurmlöchern und Raumkrümmung ?


 Eher mit Wurmlöcher. Eine Raumkrümmung ist ein wenig was anderes. Obwohl, die Verbindung von einer Raumkoordinate zur anderen (Raumkrümmung) geschieht wohl auch mit sowas wie einem Raumloch.
Kennst du den Film Event Horizon (ist übrigens ein ziemlich guter SiFi Horror Film)? Da wird das Prinzip ganz gut beschrieben, nennt sich dort Gravitationsantrieb.


----------



## Chroom (9. Oktober 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Eher mit Wurmlöcher. Eine Raumkrümmung ist ein wenig was anderes. Obwohl, die Verbindung von einer Raumkoordinate zur anderen (Raumkrümmung) geschieht wohl auch mit sowas wie einem Raumloch.
> Kennst du den Film Event Horizon? Da wird das Prinzip ganz gut beschrieben, nennt sich dort Gravitationsantrieb.



Jup kenn Ich. Du meinst sicher das Zitat von Sam Neill "Die kürzeste Verbindung zwischen zwei Punkten ist gleich Null" mit dem zusammen gefalteten Blatt Papier ? Also den Raum zusammen falten . Nur hat da ja Die Event Horizon nen kurzen Abstecher beim Beelzebub gemacht


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. Oktober 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Na aber gerade deswegen heisst das Ding ja auch Warp Antrieb, weil er nicht auf der physikalischen Grundlage basiert das Schiff selbst zu beschleunigen sondern eher das Raumzeit-Gefuege um das Schiff herum so zu verkruemmen (zu "warpen"), dass eine Blase entsteht in der effektiv andere physikalische Gesetze gelten. Sonst haette man ja auch noch andere Probleme, wie Zeitausdehnung bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten, etc.



Das ist mir schon bewusst. 
Hatte ja nur auf die Vermutung geantwortet, ob wir es nicht doch irgendwann schaffen, schneller als das Licht zu sein.



MrFob schrieb:


> Mass Effect



Mass Effect zieht sich im Grunde ja schlau aus der Affäre, indem sie m aus der Gleichung E=mc² einfach rausfallen lassen, was das Energieproblem für die Beschleunigung lösen würde.
Allerdings erklären sie nicht wirklich, wie denn der Masseverlust erzeugt wird.



MrFob schrieb:


> Dass Einstein das letzte Wort in Sachen Ueberlichtschnellem Transport gesprochen hat kann ich mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, bei den ganzen Ideen und Vorstellungen, die wir schon darueber haben und dem wenigen eigentlichen Wissen ueber die Physik unseres Makrokosmos. Da bin ich Optimist.



Ja, man wünscht sich, dass Einstein vielleicht nicht mit allem Recht gehabt hat. Aber auch heute noch ist kaum etwas von seinen Theorien wiederlegt.
Im Gegenteil, viele der modernen Entdeckungen scheinen ihn ja eher zu bestätigen. Letztes Beispiel dazu war ja der Nachweiß der Gravitationswellen.


----------



## Batze (9. Oktober 2019)

Chroom schrieb:


> Jup kenn Ich. Du meinst sicher das Zitat von Sam Neill "Die kürzeste Verbindung zwischen zwei Punkten ist gleich Null" mit dem zusammen gefalteten Blatt Papier ? Also den Raum zusammen falten . Nur hat da ja Die Event Horizon nen kurzen Abstecher beim Beelzebub gemacht



Jo genau das meinte ich. Und wer weiß, wenn man unser Vier Dimensionales Universum verlässt wo man dann landet?


----------



## Xello1984 (9. Oktober 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das ist physikalisch nicht möglich, egal wie fortschrittlich die Technik mal wird.
> Wie uns E=mc² lehrt, nimmt die benötigte Energie um eine Masse zu beschleunigen exponentiell zu, je näher man der Lichtgeschwindigkeit kommt. Demnach würde man für das Erreichen der Lichtgeschwindigkeit nahezu unendlich viel Energie benötigen.



Außer man beherrscht Raumfaltung. Dann kann man dieses Naturgesetz überbrücken


----------



## Chroom (9. Oktober 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Da kennst du mich aber schlecht. Wenn ich schon so einen Nobelhobelflitzer untern Hintern habe dann wird auch Gas gegeben.



Na dann pass aber gut auf. Die werden sicher ein paar RadarSonden zw. Sonne und Pluto aufstellen und dich womöglich Blitzen^^


----------



## Batze (9. Oktober 2019)

Chroom schrieb:


> Na dann pass aber gut auf. Die werden sicher ein paar RadarSonden zw. Sonne und Pluto aufstellen und dich womöglich Blitzen^^



Und hier die neusten Blitzer News auf der Welle Radio Universal. Zwischen den Saturn Ringen haben sich ein paar Cops auf die Lauer gelegt um Ahnungslose Touristen ein paar Speed Knöllchen anzudrehen.  Hehehe


----------



## MrFob (9. Oktober 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon bewusst.
> Hatte ja nur auf die Vermutung geantwortet, ob wir es nicht doch irgendwann schaffen, schneller als das Licht zu sein.


Das kommt halt dann auf die Definition von Geschwindigkeit an. Wenn du die derzeitige (Geschwindigkeit = Weg/Zeit) hernimmst, dann bist du ja schneller als Licht. Du cheatest mit dem Warpantrieb halt quasi, indem du den Weg selbst manipulierst. 



> Mass Effect zieht sich im Grunde ja schlau aus der Affäre, indem sie m aus der Gleichung E=mc² einfach rausfallen lassen, was das Energieproblem für die Beschleunigung lösen würde.
> Allerdings erklären sie nicht wirklich, wie denn der Masseverlust erzeugt wird.


Wir hatten mal im alten BioWare Forum ein sehr witzige Diskussion darueber, wie die Massenveraenderung durch Element Zero eigentlich auch allgemein als eine lokale Veraenderung von c definiert werden muesste und Eezo damit eigentlich auch eine Art Blase (das Mass Effect Feld eben) erzeugt, in dem man eigentlich das Raumzeitgefuege wie wir es kennen verlaesst.
Schade, dass sie das komplette Forum samt aller Posts geloescht haben. 



> Ja, man wünscht sich, dass Einstein vielleicht nicht mit allem Recht gehabt hat. Aber auch heute noch ist kaum etwas von seinen Theorien wiederlegt.
> Im Gegenteil, viele der modernen Entdeckungen scheinen ihn ja eher zu bestätigen. Letztes Beispiel dazu war ja der Nachweiß der Gravitationswellen.


Ein schlaues Koepfchen war er schon. Allerdings basieren die meisten seiner Erkenntnisse halt auf Gedankenexperimenten, die auch wieder auf den damals bekannten Fakten basierten. Seine "kosmologische Konstante" zum Bespiel war ja zunaechst auch darauf ausgelegt, dass das Universum statisch ist und musste angepasst werden, um zu einem Universum zu passen, dass sich ausdehnt. Aber genau darum stellen wir ja Theorien auf, um ein Modell zu haben, dass wir dann testen und anpassen koennen. Gerade in der Kosmologie und theoretischen Physik sind die Modelle, die erstellt wurden dem, was wir testen koennen oft weit voraus. Das ist ja gerade das spannende dran.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Oktober 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das ist physikalisch nicht möglich, egal wie fortschrittlich die Technik mal wird.
> Wie uns E=mc² lehrt, nimmt die benötigte Energie um eine Masse zu beschleunigen exponentiell zu, je näher man der Lichtgeschwindigkeit kommt. Demnach würde man für das Erreichen der Lichtgeschwindigkeit nahezu unendlich viel Energie benötigen.



Daher Trick 17: Wenn das Tempo aufgrund physikalischer Gegebenheiten nicht erreicht werden kann muß man den Raum krümmen (wohl die bisher bekannteste und einzigste Option). Wenn der Prophet nicht zum Berg kommt kommt der Berg halt zum Propheten.  Im Endeffekt zählt nur das Ergebnis: Die zurückgelegte Strecke in Zeitraum X (für die Raumschiffinsassen gerechnet). Wie ist schlußendlich Wurst. Und wie sich das Zeitphänomen dann auf der Erde verhält (wenn man von einem Langzeitflug zurückkommt) ist die andere Geschichte.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (9. Oktober 2019)

> Um unsere Galaxis, welche 150.000 bis 200.000 Lichtjahre umfasst, zu durchqueren, würde man selbst mit Warp 9,9 rund 96 Jahre brauchen.



Was im wesentlichen der Plot von Voyager war. Inwiefern das nun langsam sein soll, ist wohl Ansichtssache...

Und ja, ein Warp-Antrieb verstößt nicht gegen die Relativitätstheorie, das heißt aber nicht das er möglich ist. Sehr wahrscheinlich ist er nicht möglich, aber träumen kann man immerhin.


----------



## VirtuelleErscheinung (10. Oktober 2019)

Dummes Gesabbel .


----------



## Batze (10. Oktober 2019)

VirtuelleErscheinung schrieb:


> Dummes Gesabbel .



Niemand zwingt dich an unserer Spass Diskussion teilzunehmen.


----------



## Frullo (10. Oktober 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das ist physikalisch nicht möglich, egal wie fortschrittlich die Technik mal wird.
> Wie uns E=mc² lehrt, nimmt die benötigte Energie um eine Masse zu beschleunigen exponentiell zu, je näher man der Lichtgeschwindigkeit kommt. Demnach würde man für das Erreichen der Lichtgeschwindigkeit nahezu unendlich viel Energie benötigen.



Stimmt - daher liegt wohl die Lösung tatsächlich darin den Raum zu beeinflussen statt massereiche Objekte bewegen zu wollen - schliesslich dehnt sich ja der Raum zwischen den Clustern erwiesenermassen schneller als das Licht. Hierzu ein Interessanter Artikel.


----------



## Batze (10. Oktober 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Stimmt - daher liegt wohl die Lösung tatsächlich darin den Raum zu beeinflussen statt massereiche Objekte bewegen zu wollen .


Durch Massereiche Objekte wie eine Sonne wird der Raum doch eh schon beeinflusst/gekrümmt.


----------



## Frullo (10. Oktober 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Durch Massereiche Objekte wie eine Sonne wird der Raum doch eh schon beeinflusst/gekrümmt.



Ja - aber da sich der Raum offenbar bei der Absenz von massereichen Objekten nochmals anders verhält (weil er sich mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit ausdehnt), hat das wieder eine ganz andere Qualität in Sachen Entfernungen überwinden.


----------



## thomasbrenner (11. Oktober 2019)

Da guck ich lieber stargate und nich hier enterprise töff töff in
 der milchstrasse


----------



## MichaelG (21. Februar 2020)

Hä ? Ich dachte mit Warp 10 ist man quasi zum gleichen Zeitpunkt überall. Wie kann das zu lange sein ? Oder sind das wieder die unterschiedlichen Warp-Interpretationen ?


----------



## Enisra (21. Februar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hä ? Ich dachte mit Warp 10 ist man quasi zum gleichen Zeitpunkt überall. Wie kann das zu lange sein ? Oder sind das wieder die unterschiedlichen Warp-Interpretationen ?



nja, das ist auch nur so in der Lurch Folge von Voy gewesen, ich glaube wenn wird die von anderen Autoren Ignoriert


----------



## Raiki88 (15. Juni 2020)

Wenn die Zeit nicht relativ wäre ^^


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2020)

*NASA-Wissenschaftler erklärt, Warp-Geschwindigkeit ist &quot;langsam&quot;*

Wenn Warp nun im Vergleich ein Polo mit 150 km/h (Transwarp Bugatti mit 420 km/h) ist was ist dann im Vergleich ein technisch „aktuelles“ Raumschiff von 2020 ? Ein Auto was man mit Mopedschein fahren darf (40 km/h) oder sogar nur ein E-Bike was auf 25 kommt ? Oder ein Fußgänger mit 5 km/h ?

Wenn wir Warp oder gar Transwarp nutzen könnten wäre das nicht nur ein Quantensprung in der Raumfahrt sondern deutlich mehr. Dann wären Systeme wie Alpha Centauri in Griffreichweite. Und selbst in unserer Milchstraße kämen wir in vertretbaren Zeiträumen zu komplett neuen Sonnensystemen die wir erforschen könnten. Wir hätten vielleicht sogar die Möglichkeit einer Kontaktaufnahme zu einer fremden Spezies.

Natürlich ist der Weltraum durch seine schiere Größe mit normalen Maßstäben kaum erfaßbar, dessen Größe eigentlich nicht meßbar (weil es diese Maßeinheiten schlichtweg nicht gibt), geschweige denn mit Reisemitteln in absehbarer Zeit durchquerbar.

Es sei denn man könnte Wurmlöcher als Abkürzungen nehmen um zumindestens hier gewisse Zeitvorteile zu verschaffen. Sofern einen der Ereignishorizont nicht verschlingt und fadenförmig zerreißt.

Aber wie gesagt allein schon wenn wir es schaffen könnten das Reisetempo der aktuellen Raketen/Raumschiffe deutlich zu erhöhen (+ 100% mehr zum aktuellen Stand wäre schon einmal ein größerer Schritt) und dann immer weiter langsam Richtung Lichtgeschwindigkeit mit den Antriebssystemen kämen (letztere Geschwindigkeitsbereiche wären ohne Raum/Zeitkrümmung aber kaum lösbar) wäre das schon ein riesengroßer Schritt. 

Wenn man dann nach Systemen wie Alpha Centauri statt der aktuell 75-90 Jahre Reisedauer irgendwann nur noch 5-7 Jahre bräuchte wäre das ein greifbares Ziel; auch für bemannte Missionen.

Aber momentan ist ja schon eine bemannte Marsmission eine Mammutaufgabe (frühestens 203x soll es soweit sein, sofern es dabei bleibt und nicht wieder verschoben wird) und selbst eine Rückkehr zum Mond stellt unter aktuellen Aspekten eine nahezu unlösbare Aufgabe dar, der nun der erdnächste überhaupt ist.

Von bemannten Reisen an den Rand unseres eigenen Sonnensystems oder gar extrasolaren Reisen bis hin zum Verlassen unserer Galaxie und Besuch anderer Galaxien (wie z.B. Andromeda) will ich dabei mal ganz abgesehen. Wir spucken mal im übertragenen Sinne im Bereich Weltraumreisen/-missionen nicht mal vor unsere eigene Haustür, geschweige denn auf die Straße davor. Vom Stadtrand, dem Bundesland oder gar einem anderen Land ganz zu schweigen. Und das über 60 Jahre nach dem ersten nachgewiesenen Objekt im Weltraum; die ersten Raketenflüge an die Grenze von der Erdatmosphäre zum All gab es schon in den 1940ern.

Irgendwie ist auf dem Gebiet der Raumfahrt/Raumschiffsystemen/Antrieben der Fortschritt jahrelang sehr gering ausgefallen oder wurde politisch wie finanziell ausgebremst. Der letzte Achtungserfolg war die Landung einer Falcon X nach deren Wiedereintritt. Und das waren nicht mal die NASA. ESA, die Chinesen, die Inder oder die Russen sondern ein Privatmann (Musk mit SpaceX). Ein Armutszeugnis für die größtenteils schon seit Jahrzehnten operierenden großen Staatsorganisationen, daß ein (im Vergleich zu denen Noob) vormacht, wie es gehen kann. Zwar auch mit Rückschlägen aber unter dem Strich trotzdem sehr erfolgreich (die NASA hat ja nach dem Einstampfen des Space Shuttles nicht mal mehr ein eigenes Trägersystem). Der Nachfolger ist noch lange nicht da). Das Sänger-Projekt was es auch schon seit den 60er/70er Jahren gab wurde nie weiterverfolgt. Andere Systeme existieren nur mehr oder weniger auf dem Papier.

Beim Thema Raumfahrt wurde wohl jahrzehntelang die Priorität woanders gesetzt. Und wenn das Thema Raumfahrt ein Thema in NASA- oder SU-Budget war betraf es mal übertrieben gesagt fast nur Satelliten im erdnahen Raum, Raketenabwehrsysteme usw. Ich weiß es gab auch Sondenmissionen zu Mars, Venus, Merkur und auch Neptun. 

Aber wann gab es die letzte bemannte Mission außerhalb einer Raumstation wie Skylab, Salyut, Mir, ISS ? Die letzte bemannte Mondlandung war 1972 (Apollo 17). Das war afaik auch die letzte bemannte Weltraummission die nicht nur Richtung einer der Stationen ging. Seitdem (fast 50 Jahre lang!) dümpelt die bemannte Raumfahrt in der Erdumlaufbahn herum um es mal flapsig zu formulieren.

Aber die kommerzielle Weltraumforschung stand dem anderen trotzdem permanent hinten an. Das finde ich schon sehr lange sehr schade. Da könnte man bei entsprechendem Willen und gemeinsamen Anstrengungen schon deutlich weiter sein. Auch mit Antriebssystemen und Schiffen die eine Reisedauer (vorerst zu den "näheren Zielen" wie Sonnensystemgrenze oder auch nach Alpha Centauri als nächstes benachbartes System) erheblich verkürzen würden. Und wenn die Reisedauer nach Alpha Centauri dann statt der 75 Jahre nur noch 25 betrüge wäre das schon ein großer Schritt.  

Aber es gibt ja noch nicht mal der Fusionsantrieb, der im Vergleich zu den aktuellen Systemen eine deutliche Geschwindigkeitsverbesserung bringen sollte bei gleichzeitig hoher Energieeffizienz. Der ist vom Reißbrett immer noch nicht runter. Und dessen Grundzüge stammen aus Ende der 1970er! Jahre. Jetzt schreiben wir 2020. Das sind roundabout 50 Jahre! Wenn ich bedenke welche Fortschritte man in dem Zeitraum auf anderen Gebieten geschafft hat (Waffensysteme usw.)....

Für meinen Geschmack tritt die bemannte Raumfahrt schon viel zu lange (wenn man so will seit knapp 50 Jahren) auf der Stelle herum und es kommt zu keinen merklichen Fortschritten auf dem Gebiet. Flüge zur Raumstation sehe ich jetzt nicht wirklich als Meilensteine an. Das ist quasi auf dem Sektor bereits eine Art von daily job. 

Der Mars sollte schon mal 2000 durch ein bemanntes Team besucht werden, es wird jetzt 1 Generation (über 30 Jahre) später. Und auch nur wenn zwischenzeitlich nicht mal wieder was dazwischen kommt.


----------



## kalle66 (8. Juli 2020)

Interessante Überlegungen.
Was ist mit der Beschleunigung?
Bei einem g Beschleunigung (9,81m pro s^2) dauerts knapp 3,5 Jahre um auf Lichtgeschwindigkeit zu kommen. Oder man wird mit labberigen Backen bei 3-4 g in den Sitz gepresst, dann dauerts vielleicht ein Jahr. Bier trinken wird dann eine anstrengende und feuchte Angelegenheit.
Aber nahe der Lichtgeschwindigkeit werd ich ja immer schwerer, darum dauerts noch länger.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Juli 2020)

Naja +3,5 Jahre sind Peanuts im Vergleich zu den momentan benötigten 75-90 Jahren nach Alpha Centauri. Dauert der Flug dann halt 9-10 Jahre.


----------



## Batze (9. Juli 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja +3,5 Jahre sind Peanuts im Vergleich zu den momentan benötigten 75-90 Jahren nach Alpha Centauri. Dauert der Flug dann halt 9-10 Jahre.



Nur werden wir das niemals schaffen. Oder es kommt jemand und stellt unsere gesamte Physik auf den Kopf.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Juli 2020)

*NASA-Wissenschaftler erklärt, Warp-Geschwindigkeit ist &quot;langsam&quot;*

Es wurde bisher immer gesagt unmöglich bis einer kam und das Gegenteil bewiesen hat.

Wir selbst können nach Einsteins Gesetzen (nach aktuellen Wissens-/Technikstand) nicht mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegen. Aber wenn der Prophet nicht zum Berg kommt... (Raumkrümmung z.B.) ?

Klar das ist aktuell alles SciFi. Das heißt aber nicht daß es eines Tages nicht so funktionieren kann. Ob wir das aber noch erleben werden (in den nächsten 30-40 Jahren) ist die andere Frage.


----------



## KylRoy (11. Juli 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich bezweifel das DU das weißt oder im Ansatz nachrechnen könntest



 das kann jeder der nicht komplett auf den Kopf gefallen ist.


----------



## Enisra (11. Juli 2020)

KylRoy schrieb:


> das kann jeder der nicht komplett auf den Kopf gefallen ist.



dann, hop, mach


----------



## ribald (12. Juli 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja +3,5 Jahre sind Peanuts im Vergleich zu den momentan benötigten 75-90 Jahren nach Alpha Centauri. Dauert der Flug dann halt 9-10 Jahre.



Wie kommst du auf 75-90 Jahre ? Ich checks nicht! 

Geschwindigkeit des bisher schnellsten bemannten Raumfahrzeuges, bzw. bei bestehenden Antriebsmethoden. 

Umrechnen in Km/sek.
39897 Kilometer pro Stunde/3600=11,08 Km/Sek

Umrechnen in %
11,08 Km/Sek von 299792 Km/Sek sind: 0,0037 % LG
0,0037 zu 4,36 ist eine Erhöhung um 117.737,8 ->(Jahre)

Bis Alpha Centauri: 4,36 Lichtjahre -> Weg, also deutlich mehr als 100000 Jahre Reisedauer.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Juli 2020)

Stand mal in einer wissenschaftlichen Zeitung.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ribald (12. Juli 2020)

Ahh, hier sind Beispiele, bei 1.1.3 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeitdilatation#Veranschaulichung_der_Größenordnung


----------



## White-Devil (14. Juli 2020)

kalle66 schrieb:


> Aber nahe der Lichtgeschwindigkeit werd ich ja immer schwerer, darum dauerts noch länger.



du wirst nicht immer schwerer, es wird nur immer mehr energie benötigt um weiter zu beschleunigen...

und was bei star trek auch gar nicht beachtet wird, ist das die zeit relativ ist... also die zeit für die bewohner eines planeten aus der perspektive eines raumschiffes, dass sich mit nahezu lichgeschwindigkeit (oder sogar darüber hinaus) bewegt, viel schneller vergehen würde, als in dem raumschiff... würde heißen wenn sie eine weile mit warp von einem system zum anderen fliegen, um zb jemanden zu helfen, würden sie dort evtl. nur noch seine ur-ur-enkel antreffen... 
oder gibt es eine erklärung in der lore von star trek dafür, warum es nicht so ist? ^^


----------



## Enisra (14. Juli 2020)

White-Devil schrieb:


> du wirst nicht immer schwerer, es wird nur immer mehr energie benötigt um weiter zu beschleunigen...
> 
> und was bei star trek auch gar nicht beachtet wird, ist das die zeit relativ ist... also die zeit für die bewohner eines planeten aus der perspektive eines raumschiffes, dass sich mit nahezu lichgeschwindigkeit (oder sogar darüber hinaus) bewegt, viel schneller vergehen würde, als in dem raumschiff... würde heißen wenn sie eine weile mit warp von einem system zum anderen fliegen, um zb jemanden zu helfen, würden sie dort evtl. nur noch seine ur-ur-enkel antreffen...
> oder gibt es eine erklärung in der lore von star trek dafür, warum es nicht so ist? ^^



das ist Falsch in anbetracht dass es nicht ignoriert wird sondern beim Warpantrieb nicht von Belang ist da man sich selbst nicht sonderlich schnell bewegt sondern der Raum um einen herrum


----------



## White-Devil (15. Juli 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> das ist Falsch in anbetracht dass es nicht ignoriert wird sondern beim Warpantrieb nicht von Belang ist da man sich selbst nicht sonderlich schnell bewegt sondern der Raum um einen herrum



achso, das wusste ich nicht... dann wird es ja mal zeit, dass dieser warpantrieb erfunden wird...


----------



## KylRoy (15. Juli 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> dann, hop, mach



 willst du mich verarschen? Kannst du jetzt nicht mal mehr selbst  ausrechnen wie lange das Licht braucht um eine 100.000 Lichtjahre durchmessende Galaxis zu durchqueren?  und kannst du dann auch nicht mehr ausrechnen wie lange ein Raumschiff braucht das 2083 fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegt?

Ich lehne mich mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte jeder hier im Forum außer dir kann es.


----------



## ribald (22. Juli 2020)

Das ist irgendwie sehr interessant, nehmen wir einmal an, man sitzt in einem Raumschiff das mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegt bzw. knapp darunter. Bei 99,99% LG ist der Zeitdilatationsfaktor, falls die Theorie stimmt bereits 1 : 70,7.
Für eine Stecke von 70 LJ würde für den Reisenden im Raumschiff also weniger als ein Jahr vergehen.


----------



## Frullo (25. Juli 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Nur werden wir das niemals schaffen. Oder es kommt jemand und stellt unsere gesamte Physik auf den Kopf.



Die steht doch längst Kopf - offenbar lässt sich ja der Raum zwischen Objekten so "aufblasen", dass die Zunahme der relativen Entfernung die Lichtgeschwindigkeit übertrifft. Allerdings gäbe es nach den Gesetzen der reinen Logik auch eine andere Erklärung für diese scheinbare Überlichtgeschwindigkeit: Nämlich dass der Raum des Universums immer gleich gross bleibt, während alles andere darin (Materie, Energie, …) schrumpft.


----------



## Enisra (25. Juli 2020)

Frullo schrieb:


> Die steht doch längst Kopf - offenbar lässt sich ja der Raum zwischen Objekten so "aufblasen", dass die Zunahme der relativen Entfernung die Lichtgeschwindigkeit übertrifft. Allerdings gäbe es nach den Gesetzen der reinen Logik auch eine andere Erklärung für diese scheinbare Überlichtgeschwindigkeit: Nämlich dass der Raum des Universums immer gleich gross bleibt, während alles andere darin (Materie, Energie, …) schrumpft.



das ist so eine These, die u.a. auch den Kontinentaldrift erklären soll ... nur umgekehrt und das sich alles aufbläßt
aber wie viele der "Alternativen" Thesen sind die eher Esoterischer Natur und halten nicht unbedingt genauerer Wissenschaflichter Beobachtung stand
Nebst dass die Relativitätstheorie schon lange aussagt dass sich der Raum biegen lässt und die Messungen der Hubble-Konstante dass sich der Raum auch ausdehnt, siehe die Rotverschiebungen der Sterne


----------

